# Jonesboro, GA-Lady and Chance (mother and son)



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA493&preview=1
Kathryn


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kathryndhinklehttp://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA493&preview=1
> Kathryn


 
















I am a beautiful boy and very sweet. My mom is here with me. We were abandoned by our owner and ended up at Animal Control. We hope we can find a home together. Please do not let us die here. We are available now and will have until 01-16-09. All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you.....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

it looks like they are smiling!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
1396 Government Circle 
Jonesboro, GA 30236 

Phone: 770-477-3509 or 770-477-3684



Fax: 770-603-4199 - you must fax no later than 8 AM - faxes are being read before euth !! 


BUSINESS HOURS: MON-FRI 8-5 AND SAT 8-4 



Petfinder Address: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA493.html 



QUESTIONS REGARDING RESCUE POLICY, THE ANIMALS AND FOR PULL HELP 



CONTACT: LEE - [email protected] yahoo.com 


PAYPAL FOR DONATIONS -- [email protected] yahoo.com 

Please indicate "CLAYTON" in the subject line. 


The donation for vetting is $150. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Our Featured Pet 



Any of the animals posted are urgent because we are a high kill facility and have limited space to hold these animals. The photos made of the animals are made at the facility and are not as cute or fancy as some other photos you may see at other locations. We do not have a staging area, the photos are asually made in the animals living area. These animals will die if we do not get help!!!! We have many of other animals that are not posted that are available for adoption also. Pitbulls and rotts are a dime a dozen and always in need of help to rescues only. Thank you for taking the time to read this and if you really want to make a difference, save a dog or cat from a kill shelter .You are their last chance at life! 


News
This is a plea to all rescues, we have Pitbulls that need homes bad!!! Please contact us if you can help. 

Who We Are
We are the Clayton County Animal Control Unit and handle all calls reguarding dogs at large to cruelty to animals...Our facility is maintained under the Clayton County Police Department. 

Adopting a friend
If you are looking for a pet please come into our facility and save a life..We are a kill facility and the dogs and cats posted have a week to get adopted before they are put on the euthanization list... 

Come Visit Us!
Please come visit our facility and save a life. 
Email: 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter 











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




PLEASE JOIN THE YAHOO GROUP FOR THIS SHELTER !! 



http://us.groups.yahoo.com/group/Claytoncountyurgents/join



Click to join Claytoncountyurgents 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


GENERAL INFORMATION ABOUT THIS SHELTER: 

The Clayton PF is updated daily. 

QUOTES FROM LEE AS PER CONVERSATION ON THE PHONE:

Consider all animals of PF as urgent. 

If you want to donate towards saving it or if you are a rescue and want to pull it; do it immediately don't wait because Clayton does kill, no second chances !!!


Nick of Time Rescue
http://www.nickoftimerescue.org
[email protected] yahoo.com 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

do we know anything about their temperaments? How about age?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't know about temps, but PF lists their ages as 5 and 3 years.

Kathryn


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I also saw it said sweet. Of couse a lot of them say that but every little bit helps. I hear this is a horrid place.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Lee Castle from nickoftimerescue.org pulls from here all the time and can, pyll, board, and vet and is very reasonable. I have used her in the past two years and she is great.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

a very sweet and humble girl, I am approx 5 yrs old, my son Chance is here with me he is approx 3yrs. We are aloving coulpe they would love to stay together. Our owner left us at a friends and never came back to get us. Now we are stuck at Animal Control with no hope of getting out alive. Please come in and see us, we are both beautiful German Shepherds. We are available now and will have until 01-16-09. All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you.....


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks - I just spoke with her.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Both dogs appear to be older than suggested, the male appears to be at least 5. They are both wearing e-collars, they are extremely sweet, she is in season and he is intact AND THEY ARE IN THE SAME PEN!!! 

The males ears are rounded from fly strike. They are otherwise in pretty good shape, they are very nice dogs. 

The male is very dependant on the female, they love each other. 

PLEASE GET RESCUE ON THIS ONE QUICK SINCE THEY ARE INTACT AND BEING HOUSED TOGETHER, THE FEMALE IS IN SEASON. 

We will send additional photos this evening if anyone wants them please email me."

[email protected]


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes..somebody PLEASE help these dogs









Kathryn


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

They fell all the way to page 3. Can anybody help?


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with their expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news on these two?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

They are in rescue. There may be an adopter for the male.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

